# Hey from Cincy



## gthorpe2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey everyone!! I'm Greg and I live just north of Cincinnati. Halloween is my favorite holiday!! I keep busy with going to school, which I'll be done in the Spring and will have my associates degree in Architecture. I just got married in December and am loving it.
This past Halloween I told my neighbors every year is going to be better! I think I'm in a competition with them now, since I opened my big mouth. I have a couple great ideas for this year and am currently working on them.
Other hobbies of mine are saltwater tanks. I have a 110 gallon acrlyic tank with a 760 watt light fixture. I have a sps (small poylp stone or also known as hard corals) tank. I'm always looking to upgrade my tank or add some new things to it. I also have some poison dart frogs and a 1973 Dodge Charger that also keeps me busy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Gthorpe! A little friendly Halloween competition with the neighbors is a good thing


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum! You'll find lots of new ideas here to stay ahead of the neighbors in your friendly Halloween competition


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What things do you already have in your haunt?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello! Many talented people from all over here. You will find a lot to BLOW your neighborhoods' mind & send them screaming! And ask others how they did it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey, welcome aboard .....P.S. please send some of those frogs to Roxy Blue,Spooky1,and Fick 209...I'm trying to get them outta here!!!!....lol. just kidding everyone here is great and extremely tallented you'll have a blast


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard Greg!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and you will find so many great ideas here on the forum.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> hey, welcome aboard .....P.S. please send some of those frogs to Roxy Blue,Spooky1,and Fick 209...I'm trying to get them outta here!!!!....lol. just kidding everyone here is great and extremely tallented you'll have a blast


and one to my ex-wife's house.

Welcome.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Nice to meet you, im also from Cincinnati!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Greg, Halloween......check, I do freshwater tanks, and mopar rocks.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!
I believe you'll like it here!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome, Gthorpe2!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------

